

NY Supreme Court upholds Grooveshark's legality - koide
http://blog.grooveshark.com/post/27150025910/ny-supreme-court-upholds-grooveshark-legality

======
koide
I wonder why you read ugly opinions about Grooveshark and its dubious model,
but never about YouTube's?

Is it only because on YouTube there are proportionally lots of (low quality)
user generated content?

